# Scope for Doctors in Canada



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I am from Pakistan and have recently withdrawn my application as Federal Skilled Worker Class for changing Principal Applicant. I am a medical Doctor working as Medical Officer in Pakistan and have got permanent job over here. My wife is University Lecturer. We are having a moderate and happy life over here.

We have to reapply as Skilled Worker Class for Canadian Immigration but I have been reading very discouraging reviews on internet regarding jobs for Doctors in Canada. I have talked to one of Pakistani Doctor in Toronto who is done with MCCEE and MCCQE part 1 and is preparing for MCCQE part 2. He has given me good hopes for coming to Canada as Doctors. Infact he told me that if one is done with all these Candian Exams for registeration then there are even more opportunities for doctors in Canada than USA.

I am really confused. Can anyone guide me regarding scope for doctors in Canada because if I have to quit my medical career forever after coming to Canda then its better to stay where I am as I have permanent job here in Pakistan. 

Please guide me if there is some doctor on this forum serving in Canada or someone who knows so that I decide to reapply or forget about Canada forever. My primary goal is to do my postgraduation in Internal Medicine.

Thanks in advance 
FAYIZ


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada has a shortage of physicians, there's no doubt about that. You didn't say which Province you would prefer to settle/practise in. Medical registration is a Provincial matter so you should read the website for the Colleges of Physicians for each Province. Here is the site for Ontario:- International Medical Graduates | Registration | College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario


----------



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Canada has a shortage of physicians, there's no doubt about that. You didn't say which Province you would prefer to settle/practise in. Medical registration is a Provincial matter so you should read the website for the Colleges of Physicians for each Province. Here is the site for Ontario:- International Medical Graduates | Registration | College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario


Dear Auld Yin
My prefernece is to have postgraduation in Internal Medicine. I am ready to work in any province where I will find more opportunities for my career.

Please guide me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fayiz said:


> Dear Auld Yin
> My prefernece is to have postgraduation in Internal Medicine. I am ready to work in any province where I will find more opportunities for my career.
> 
> Please guide me.


There is another member SNATHICO who is immigrating to Canada from South Africa at end of this month. Check her threads/posts and perhaps you could PM her for information/advice.


----------



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> There is another member SNATHICO who is immigrating to Canada from South Africa at end of this month. Check her threads/posts and perhaps you could PM her for information/advice.



Thanks Auld
I am just going to message her to take guidelines.


----------



## Dr A Khan (Aug 29, 2010)

*Are u still in Pak or u made it to Canada?*

Hi Faiz,
I am new to this forum and I just saw your message and it was surprising because I was almost about to ask for almost exactly the same help.I just want to know for now if you took a decision and went to Canada or you decided to stay back.Hope I can hear from you.Thanks


----------



## dryasiriqbal588 (Aug 3, 2014)

*plz help fayiz or any bro frm pakistan*

Salam
Plz explain wat does an original certified copy of passport means?i sent my passport fotocopy notarized to MCC but they askd me to to send original certified copy..wat does that mean.plz help..urgent.
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dryasiriqbal588 said:


> Salam
> Plz explain wat does an original certified copy of passport means?i sent my passport fotocopy notarized to MCC but they askd me to to send original certified copy..wat does that mean.plz help..urgent.
> Thanks



You just replied to a thread that was started in 2009 and in which the last reply was posted in 2010. The thread is long since dead!


----------

